# Chaos Cultist



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Old skool 90's Chaos Cultist model :biggrin:










I promptly got rid of the wash on his abs when I saw it in the pic!










And the brown spot near the sheathed dagger!


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

haha I haven't been playing long enough to be familiar with this model, but I like it...the skin tone fits perfectly with the model, good job


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I like it, what's he gonna be?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I dig it. I haven't seen those guys in quite a while.

I feel like its missing something, though that might be in the simplicity of the sculpt.

It might help to paint the basket hilt of the punch dagger a different metallic or to paint the big studs on the back of it a bronze or tin bitz or something. And maybe picking out some of the stampings on the gun in another metal color.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!

His primary function will be part of a Traitor IG Command Platoon but as I don't play 40k at the moment he will roll as part of a Chaos Cultist warband in a Necromunda scenario.

Have another ready to paint but have been ill of late or he would have been done by now!

Now that I look at it I overdid the 'simplicity' approach when it came to the weapons (as the body was white and Warlock Purple and the robe was black and Warlock Purple!) and could have put some brass on the autopistol casing and hand-plate of the punch dagger...will look into it!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is just my personal taste on the model but i would give the torso a wash of Leviathon Purple.

Apart from that that is one bitching hot model.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

wow. I havent seen one of those in ages! Great job on the skin tones!


----------

